# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  شطط في محكمة الرباط ضد مواطن مغربي مقيم بالخارج

## لطيف88

تعرض الشاب لطيف محمد مواطن مغربي مقيم بدولة هولندا للشطط واستغلال السلطة من طرف المحكمة الإبتدئية في الرباط بالمملكة المغربية في سنة 2004حيث تمت إدانته بدون أي سند قانوني ظلما وعدوانا بالتجارة الدولية في المخدرات و النصب والإحتيال و حكم عليه بدون شفقة بالسجن مدة ستة أشهر والغريب في الأمر ان الحكم لم يكن أمام العلن افتكرو أنهم أخدو جميع الإحتياطات خوفا من الصحافة المغربية والغباء أنهم لم يحتاطو من أبعاد هده القضية وقبل أسبوعين من إنتهاء المدة المحكوم عليها توصل لطيف محمد لأستأناف الحكم والغريب في الأمر تأخير الإستأناف و الملف كان فاضيا من جميع الأدلة وقامت المحكمة الإبتدائية بإتلاف الوثائق الشخصية للسيد لطيف محمد على أساس أنها محجوزات مع العلم أنها كانت مرفقات.
ويو جد من الأدلة ما يثبث دالك

أما بالنسبة للسيد لطيف محمد كانت له المفاجئة الكبرى عندما نطقت محكمة الإستأناف بالرباط بالحكم بالبرائة التامة من جميع التهم وأن المحكمة الأولى لم تصدر الصواب في حق المتهم .وبعد ذالك لم تخجل المحكمة الأولى من حكم البرائة 


قامت بطعن الحكم إلى المجلس الأعلى وبعرقلة وثائق السيد لطيف .كيف يعقل مواطن بدون وثائق ثبوت الهوية.أليس هدا من العار.


وبعد ذالك إستعد السيد لطيف محمد لكشف المستور بحيث عرض قضيتة على عدة صحف مغربية وقام بنشرها في بعض الصحف وتوجه لوزارة العدل بالرباط بتقديم الشكوى ولم يستجب لها ثم لمكتب ديوان المظالم وفوجىء بأن المكتب لايمكنه التدخل في شؤون قضاياالمحاكم و بعد ذالك توجه إلى الوزارة المكفة بالجالية المغربية وكانت سوى بعض الوعود مازال لطيف محمد حتى الأن ينتضرها .


يتسأل لطيف محمد لكل قصة نهاية فكيف ستكون نهاية هاته القصة




أناشد الضمائر الحية لنشر هاته القصة إلى كل المنتديات العربية وبترجمتها ووضعها في المنتديات الغربية لفتح تحقيق وفضح المتورطين وتقديمهم إلى العدالة

----------

